# Inside picking



## Gilbucci (May 8, 2007)

One of the biggest bitches in picking. Ever. My one note per string inside picking is okay, but, when it comes to 3nps, I blow, haha. I observed my 3nps picking on the clean setting of my amp, and I noticed that Im pretty much picking one or two notes, and pulling or hammering the other. Does anyone have any good exercises? I'd really like one that's musical, but, whatever is fine. I'd also like to know what you all think of this horrid part of picking.


----------



## Mastodon (May 8, 2007)

I've heard the term before, but I don't know what inside picking is.


----------



## Gilbucci (May 8, 2007)

Picking between the strings. It gives the feeling that you're trapped.


----------



## OzzyC (May 8, 2007)

Most people always use one over the other. (Inside or outside picking, that is.)


----------



## Gilbucci (May 8, 2007)

It's pretty unavoidable when someone is alternate picking.


----------



## OzzyC (May 8, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> It's pretty unavoidable when someone is alternate picking.



I guess that may be so. It depends on if you prefer strict alt picking or not, I suppose.


----------



## Cancer (May 9, 2007)

I'm a little confused as to what you mean by "inside picking" in this context. Most 3 nps Gilbertian licks are outside (pick strokes occuring from 'outside' a pair of adjoining strings), They become inside while either descending or ascending starting with an upstroke.

As far as exercises, everyone has a fave, but I still stand by Paul Gilbert's Intense Rock 1 for the best explanation and demonstration of the technique.


----------



## Gilbucci (May 9, 2007)

If anyone has every watched JP's Rock Discpline, he explains what it is. Alternate pick a three string arpeggio starting with a downstroke, you'll ecounter 'inside' picking on the top two notes.


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2007)

Inside picking is when, say, you're picking a doublestop between the high E and B. You start with a down-pick on the high E, followed by an up-pick on the B. So the pick connection on the string is always staying in the middle (inside) of the two strings, instead of going above the B string or below the E string.


----------



## josh821 (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if I understand exactly what you're saying but I'm assuming you mean if you're playing 3 notes per string you sometimes have to inside pick when moving up or down a string.

The only exercise I've ever used for something like that is simply running up and down scales playing 3 notes on each string. I would just do 2 strings starting slow and gradually getting faster, then the same with 3, 4, etc.. I tend to do almost all legato when I play fast and when I did this for a while, making sure each and every note was very clear, it actually did help. Might not be the best method but who knows.


----------



## JBroll (May 13, 2007)

Hell, I hate to say it but that's one of those things that only a metronome can really help a lot. I prefer outside myself (I have wide enough hands to move most gaps around so that I can go outside as often as possible) but I've practiced inside to a point where it's clean and clear enough just by using three-string arpeggios and string-skipping:

E-15-12--------------12-15-12-----------12 -----
B----------13-----13-------------13----13---------
G--------------12---------------------12------------ et cetera

E-15---15---15---15---15---15----15---15----
B----12----------------------12---------------------
G----------12---------12----------12----------12-
D----------------12-----------------------12-------- et cetera

Hopefully this'll at least get you used to it more. Play them with both a clean sound and with an incredibly overgained sound, so that you can tell when you're striking the wrong strings and when you're getting sloppy, and eventually it won't kill you when you have to go through it.

Jeff


----------



## Ruan7321 (May 14, 2007)

There is a good Exercise in John Petrucci's Rock Discipline if you have it.


----------

